# 84 king cab fuel pump question



## NWNissanOwner (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a 1984 Nissan King Cab with a push button start, and right now we're having difficulties with our fuel pump. What I need to know, is it normal to hear noise coming from an electric fuel pump when trying to start? Mine makes no noise, and we've had it on there since we got the truck, and I'm pretty sure it's the original pump. Can anyone help me figure out what i need for a replacement pump? does the pump normally emit a noise when it's being started up?


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

The pump should make noise for a couple seconds to build up fuel pressure. Then it will cut off until you fire the engine up, and it will stay running after that, obviously.


----------

